# Calling all Mixologists..... Vaporless Juice



## vaalboy (16/5/18)

In light of the potential new legislation restrictions, I suspect stealth vaping is going to be on the increase.

I would be interesting to see if anyone could mix a low/zero cloud juice? I've read other posts saying high PG, or PG mixed with distilled water/Vodka but not sure if anything has developed?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Halfdaft (16/5/18)

We could drink the juice?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## aktorsyl (16/5/18)

vaalboy said:


> In light of the potential new legislation restrictions, I suspect stealth vaping is going to be on the increase.
> 
> I would be interesting to see if anyone could mix a low/zero cloud juice? I've read other posts saying high PG, or PG mixed with distilled water/Vodka but not sure if anything has developed?


You want to vape without vapour? We should come up with a new name for that, then 

Jokes aside, high-PG will produce less clouds. The distilled water comes into the mix to bring down the PG content because the throat hit will be BRUTAL with that much PG. The VG has to go way way way down, which means the juice will have the consistency of water. Well, of Cape Town water, but still.

High throat hit, watery juice, no smoothness from the VG.. sounds like a pretty kak experience.
On the upside, flavour should be slightly better since water and PG carry flavour better than VG. But eh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (16/5/18)

Water is not a good idea because it increases the temperature of the vapor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (16/5/18)

@vaalboy Check out this link 
https://www.jacvapour.com/e-liquid/clear-steam

Maybe a answer to your question

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vaalboy (18/5/18)

Thanks - very interesting. I wonder if any vendors will take a punt and bring some in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (18/5/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> @vaalboy Check out this link
> https://www.jacvapour.com/e-liquid/clear-steam
> 
> Maybe a answer to your question



Thanks for the share, this seems like a winner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (18/5/18)

vaalboy said:


> In light of the potential new legislation restrictions, I suspect stealth vaping is going to be on the increase.
> 
> I would be interesting to see if anyone could mix a low/zero cloud juice? I've read other posts saying high PG, or PG mixed with distilled water/Vodka but not sure if anything has developed?


I don't think you understand the Legislation, give it another read bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (18/5/18)

What is he missing? All I see in the legislation is that smoking/vaping won't be allowed in enclosed public places or workplaces, or in/on public conveyances, or in common areas of multi-unit residences, or in cars if a minor is in the vehicle, or at home if your domestic is in the house. Most of these are prime places where stealth vaping would be done already. What is going to change?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (18/5/18)

vaalboy said:


> In light of the potential new legislation restrictions, I suspect stealth vaping is going to be on the increase.
> 
> I would be interesting to see if anyone could mix a low/zero cloud juice? I've read other posts saying high PG, or PG mixed with distilled water/Vodka but not sure if anything has developed?


Why not just buy some nicorettes?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez (18/5/18)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks - very interesting. I wonder if any vendors will take a punt and bring some in?


Doubt it, it seems they are just sharing petition requests to try and get ahead of legislation, instead of being early adopters and changing their packaging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (18/5/18)

RichJB said:


> What is he missing? All I see in the legislation is that smoking/vaping won't be allowed in enclosed public places or workplaces, or in/on public conveyances, or in common areas of multi-unit residences, or in cars if a minor is in the vehicle, or at home if your domestic is in the house. Most of these are prime places where stealth vaping would be done already. What is going to change?



I swear I will make domestics sign a waiver no way in hell am I stopping in my own bloody house.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/5/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I don't think you understand the Legislation, give it another read bud.



Na - too much for my small brain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/5/18)

boxerulez said:


> Why not just buy some nicorettes?



My jaw hurts......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (21/5/18)

Darius1332 said:


> I swear I will make domestics sign a waiver no way in hell am I stopping in my own bloody house.



I can see the following exchange playing out in many households across SA:

Employer: Trifena, I need to ask you something. The government has made a new law. You have seen me using this thing that looks like smoking. The government now says I must ask you if it's OK to use this while you are working in the house. It looks like smoking but it's called vaping. V-a-p-i-n-g. It won't make you sick. See, it looks like smoke but it isn't. It's not tobacco. I take 50% of this liquid called PG. Then I take 50% of this liquid called VG. Then I put some of this flavour called Desert Ship in and when I push the button, see, it makes it taste and smell like smoke. But it isn't smoke. It's water vapour, like when you boil the kettle for tea. So, would you mind if I use it?

*blank stare*

Trifena: 50/50?? Desert Ship?! Do you even vape, bro?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hallucinated_ (21/5/18)

RichJB said:


> I can see the following exchange playing out in many households across SA:
> 
> Employer: Trifena, I need to ask you something. The government has made a new law. You have seen me using this thing that looks like smoking. The government now says I must ask you if it's OK to use this while you are working in the house. It looks like smoking but it's called vaping. V-a-p-i-n-g. It won't make you sick. See, it looks like smoke but it isn't. It's not tobacco. I take 50% of this liquid called PG. Then I take 50% of this liquid called VG. Then I put some of this flavour called Desert Ship in and when I push the button, see, it makes it taste and smell like smoke. But it isn't smoke. It's water vapour, like when you boil the kettle for tea. So, would you mind if I use it?
> 
> ...


You better watch out ! That blank stare is her trying to remember the union's phone number for later..
"Thinking Face" Wage Increase, "Thinking Face" Danger Pay

*blank stare* Bit*h better have my money

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/5/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> @vaalboy Check out this link
> https://www.jacvapour.com/e-liquid/clear-steam
> 
> Maybe a answer to your question



So from the site, going into the item itself, I see the following statements:
"This Clear Steam e-liquid is suitable _*for use with low powered devices*_ if you are wanting the vapourless effect."
"This e-liquid is made up of *mostly PG*...."

So basically, a high formulation of PG which you would then need to use on a low powered device. Low powered devices will already give less vapour than say a Manta with a 0.15ohm coil blowing at 100W. It also makes sense that it needs to be a low powered device because high PG will not be vapeable via something like the aforementioned Manta, well unless you like drinking your juice along with the little vapour that would come through and enjoy a leaking atomiser (fill attie to the top, take one puff, walk to sink to wash hands and attie and mod, repeat). 

So, completely stealth? Possibly. Proper alternative? No. Not in my opinion. Can I think of another alternative? Alas, also no...



RichJB said:


> I can see the following exchange playing out in many households across SA



As for the comments from @RichJB , I think my domestic will be all too happy if I stop vaping. She is not affected by the clouds when I vape as I only get home after she's finished working for the day, so the only times she would need to walk through any clouds of deliciousness is if I am on leave or something. Why would she be happy if I quit then? Due to the multitude of extra bottles she needs to wash every now and then and then put into a solution of Milton water to sterilise them...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/5/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> As for the comments from @RichJB , I think my domestic will be all too happy if I stop vaping. She is not affected by the clouds when I vape as I only get home after she's finished working for the day, so the only times she would need to walk through any clouds of deliciousness is if I am on leave or something. Why would she be happy if I quit then? Due to the multitude of extra bottles she needs to wash every now and then and then put into a solution of Milton water to sterilise them...



Lol!!!!

Dude, wash your own bottles!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/18)

This Clearstream stuff is the same stuff we used to use in our eGo pens before the wheel was invented. It’s pg based flavourings with pg based nic in pg, that’s it, nothing more nothing less. If you follow the links you will see reviews dating back to 2014.

If you want cloudless vapour then just leave the cloud making component out, the VG, but be prepared for a throat hit from hell because the VG also softens out the vapour and makes it light and fluffy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

